# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Highlight me on this

## nancyphilips

I am using UNIX operating system and I know that the command mkfs is used for making a new file system on a device. But I recently came across a command namely mknod. But I could not get the command syntax and usage of this command. Can someone highlight me the syntax of this UNIX command?

----------


## SriramKrishna

mknod is used for making block or character special files. The general syntax of this command mknod is as below:
mknod NAME TYPE
In the above the special file with the given name of the given type is created.

----------

